# Need Help On Bulking Up :)



## JK123 (Nov 6, 2011)

now then guys, i need a little bit of advice on what foods are good to help me bulk up and increase my wieght, i am currently 10 stone 13 lbs, and really want to reach above 11 stone  many thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Any food but lots of it .


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Mate, I'd checkout the nutrition section of the site


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Foods good when you're lookin 2 bulk up


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Eggs, whey protein, chicken breast, mince, nuts, milk


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

6 meals a day, 50g carbs, 50g pro, 10g fats in each meal. See how you get on and adjust accordingly


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

stick a couple of shakes in there with olive oil, easy protein and cals.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You want to put on just over a pound? Get a large kebab.

More seriously, good food choices are eggs (whole), beef, olive oil, sweet potato, rice, chicken, more beef, 10% fat Greek yoghurt, nuts.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I've moved this thread to the appropriate section. In future please post in the most suitable section to maintain a tidy and useful forum.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I find eating a lot of oats helps put the weight on and at 10 st 13lbs it won't be hard to get over 11st as there are only 14lbs in a stone.

Do a search on this site for bulking diets


----------

